# HUNGRY FOR AN OMELET



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

In chatting with the wife, she gave an idea for the infertile peafowl eggs. An omelet! Anyone ever have a peafowl egg omelet. Fertile, the eggs are selling for $18-$20 each. A meal fit for a king. Now to remember how to make an omelet. Look online.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We ate an emu egg once, tasted like a chicken egg.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> We ate an emu egg once, tasted like a chicken egg.


BBiiiiggggg omelet that would make. My guess is that the pea egg will taste like a chicken egg too. I'm having omelet for lunch and then I'll know.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Pea eggs do taste like chicken eggs.


----------

